# Incubator chicks underdeveloped!??



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi I know this is a goat forum but I recently purchased an incubator I put about 18 eggs in and only one successfully hatched i had one start hatching but died before it can finish and so I investigated carefully after the only chick to hatch dried and the chick was underdeveloped (all eggs were fertilized) but I then check the ones that didn't hatch and they all looked like the first their organs were visible through the skin was it something on my end this was my first time ever incubating eggs does anyone know what I can do to fix this problem from happening again?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

What did you keep your temp at? Did you turn your eggs?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

How many days were they in there?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> What did you keep your temp at? Did you turn your eggs?


The temp was at 99.5 until I took them off the automatic egg turner then I upped the temperature to 100.2 which was what the incubator box directions suggested


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

t


MidnightRavenFarm said:


> How many days were they in there?


they were in the incubator 22 days before the successful hatching but the first pip was day 21 for both the successful hatching and the unsuccessful hatching


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Did you put anything in there to help with humidity?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Should I look for another chick to give this solo one a buddy never hatched my own chicks before


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Did you put anything in there to help with humidity?


I added water and kept the humidity at 50-55 until hatching then I increased it to 70-75 during hatching because I read that it helps with he membrane


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Those levels all sound right to me. Did you check the incubator several times a day to make sure the temperature and humidity was staying steady? Did you make sure it was in a draft free area? I would definitely get another chick unless you have a new momma that might accept her.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Sometimes old eggs don’t hatch or if the eggs were mishandled some how can lead to a low hatch rate


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Those levels all sound right to me. Did you check the incubator several times a day to make sure the temperature and humidity was staying steady? Did you make sure it was in a draft free area? I would definitely get another chick unless you have a new momma that might accept her.


I don't have any broody hens would I just pick one I know isn't a bully and see if she adopts the little one


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She will probably attack the chick and peck at it. Without the hormones that make them broody, I don’t think it’s likely that they will take a baby in. If you happen to get another chick, try to get close in age or size and get Atleast two just in case if one passes, your not back in the same boat


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Sometimes old eggs don't hatch or if the eggs were mishandled some how can lead to a low hatch rate


It may be because of old eggs my hens hid a batch of 14 eggs and I found them a couple days after I bought my incubator


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

If you decide you wanna try again, if you collect eggs daily, you can just keep them out of the fridge for a few days while you get some eggs together. And then start them all at the same time


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> She will probably attack the chick and peck at it. Without the hormones that make them broody, I don't think it's likely that they will take a baby in. If you happen to get another chick, try to get close in age or size and get Atleast two just in case if one passes, your not back in the same boat


that makes sense


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> If you decide you wanna try again, if you collect eggs daily, you can just keep them out of the fridge for a few days while you get some eggs together. And then start them all at the same time


okay cool maybe when my girls are laying more only getting like 2 a day on a good day


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> The temp was at 99.5 until I took them off the automatic egg turner then I upped the temperature to 100.2 which was what the incubator box directions suggested


Did you only use the thermometer that came with the incubator or did you have at least one more other therm and hygrometer in there? Sometimes the therm and hygro that comes with them are not so good. We usually keep two each in a bator and move every other day to a new spot in there. To make sure they are pretty true readings.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Did you only use the thermometer that came with the incubator or did you have at least one more other therm and hygrometer in there? Sometimes the therm and hygro that comes with them are not so good. We usually keep two each in a bator and move every other day to a new spot in there. To make sure they are pretty true readings.


should I get a thermometer to keep in there the next time I incubate


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The little chick can be successfully raised. You will need to keep the chick very warm till about a week old. I use a hot water bottle and a teddy bear. I built a crate in which i put growers meel and I would peck with my finger. I would also let the little one walk with me on the floor outside. I would pick a patch of grass and start scratching and peck. Chicks pick up quickly what is expected. But the crate works for the first month. Always make water available. Hens dont feed babies they twach them to eat.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> The little chick can be successfully raised. You will need to keep the chick very warm till about a week old. I use a hot water bottle and a teddy bear. I built a crate in which i put growers meel and I would peck with my finger. I would also let the little one walk with me on the floor outside. I would pick a patch of grass and start scratching and peck. Chicks pick up quickly what is expected. But the crate works for the first month. Always make water available. Hens dont feed babies they twach them to eat.


So I can add a teddy and a warm bottle on top of already having he chick under a heat lamp


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> The little chick can be successfully raised. You will need to keep the chick very warm till about a week old. I use a hot water bottle and a teddy bear. I built a crate in which i put growers meel and I would peck with my finger. I would also let the little one walk with me on the floor outside. I would pick a patch of grass and start scratching and peck. Chicks pick up quickly what is expected. But the crate works for the first month. Always make water available. Hens dont feed babies they twach them to eat.


Because its by itself


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Add the teddy for the chick to lie next to or under. You can add the water bottle. It is always good to be warm.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Add the teddy for the chick to lie next to or under. You can add the water bottle. It is always good to be warm.


ok cool thank you this was my first time every hatching eggs myself and feel bad this chicks by itself itś louder than other chicks I've had ( I bought them hatched) bu I think its because it's by itself. Is there a possibility of it being a bully to other chickens when its older due to being by itself


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Once it get to 2 months it can be introduced to the coup. It should be fine. But to be safe rather find a chick its age.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Once it get to 2 months it can be introduced to the coup. It should be fine. But to be safe rather find a chick its age.


will do been looking around to see if there are anyone with hatchlings around me so i can get this little one a buddy


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I raised two. They both thought they were parrots cause I had them on my shouldes allot to teach them to perch.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> I raised two. They both thought they were parrots cause I had them on my shouldes allot to teach them to perch.


that's cute lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They were. I only have 1 left from my original two. We grew the coup to 10. A rooster and 9 hens. Blommie is very dominant. Liefie died in March from the chicken laming desease.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> They were. I only have 1 left from my original two. We grew the coup to 10. A rooster and 9 hens. Blommie is very dominant. Liefie died in March from the chicken laming desease.


oh I'm sorry for your loss I had one die around june from the same disease she was part of my first hens which I called the original 5


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its a devistating desease. And they look so confused.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Its a devistating desease. And they look so confused.


It really is I felt so bad and at the time I didn't know much about the disease so I was lost but I then did some reading and figured out what had happened to her


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> should I get a thermometer to keep in there the next time I incubate


We always use another thermometer and hygrometer other than the one that the bator came with in ours to make sure the readings are accurate.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> We always use another thermometer and hygrometer other than the one that the bator came with in ours to make sure the readings are accurate.


ok sounds good I'll get those before i incubate again


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Jasmine E Degroat how is your little chirper today?


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> @Jasmine E Degroat how is your little chirper today?


It's good tried finding a buddy still no luck so that's a bummer but it has been pooping good o I know it's eating and drinking water because I was worried it wasn't even though I showed it how (I'm probably just paranoid) but this little chick is the cutest I'll try and get a picture


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. Pooping is a good indicator. Also check the underbelly for poochyness. If it feels empty its not eating.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Yeah. Pooping is a good indicator. Also check the underbelly for poochyness. If it feels empty its not eating.


Thats good to know


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah. They can go down hill so fast


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Yeah. They can go down hill so fast


yea they can they either die quickly or live forever


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol. I know of two that lived forv20 years. When they got to 15 years they were so angry at the world.... no human could ever get near them.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Lol. I know of two that lived forv20 years. When they got to 15 years they were so angry at the world.... no human could ever get near them.


Oh my goodness that's funny


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Don’t forget grit-play sand. I raised a single and she is almost a year. Friendly girl until a few months ago. She still runs to me when she sees me but doesn’t want to be picked up. A sock with rice will work too and microwave it for warmth. I use the eco brooder so she always felt safe.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

daisymay said:


> Don't forget grit-play sand. I raised a single and she is almost a year. Friendly girl until a few months ago. She still runs to me when she sees me but doesn't want to be picked up. A sock with rice will work too and microwave it for warmth. I use the eco brooder so she always felt safe.


oh ok cool I didn't know about the rice sock that's cool


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The rice sock is so cool. I must remember that too.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i think you can use flax seed too but rice would be cheaper and maybe add another sock over it so it can be cleaned easily.... good luck


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

daisymay said:


> i think you can use flax seed too but rice would be cheaper and maybe add another sock over it so it can be cleaned easily.... good luck


Thank you


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Jasmine E Degroat said:


> Thank you


As soon as weather is good i put mine in a pen next to chickens so they could watch each other then I used a small opening so baby could get out but adults can't get in. So baby always has his baby feed & water. They soon learn how to say safe


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

alicejane said:


> As soon as weather is good i put mine in a pen next to chickens so they could watch each other then I used a small opening so baby could get out but adults can't get in. So baby always has his baby feed & water. They soon learn how to say safe


Thats a good idea


----------

